# Leopard Gecko refuses to eat calcium powdered mealworms...



## mybabybook (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,
just moved my gecko to a bigger viv( it's actually a fish tank I adopted), and last night she was behaving funny, and I've been told because o moving her. Yesterday I gave her calcium powdered mealworms for the first time, but she didn't even tasted them. So, I thought it might be because of moving her. Then I saw her licking the calcium powder from the feed bow. In the morning I gave her one mealworm without calcium and she took it. Then I gave her few more calcium powdered worms, but she didn't eat them and went to her hide. I didn't take her out to try and give her non-powdered ones. So, do you think she doesn't like them when powdered r it's just because I moved her to a new viv? any advice/help appreciated.


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

my leopard gecko stopped eating her food when it was dusted, i stopped dusting them and she started eating them again! apparently the taste of some products like nutrobal or calcidust can be off putting to them. i left a bowl with a mix of calcium and calcium+d3 and she licks that when needs be. judging by the vitamin sacks under her armpits she's doing fine. apparently lizards like the taste of repashy calcium plus and it makes them a lot healthier so i would give that a try.

i said this in another thread btw :2thumb:


----------



## mybabybook (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks. Vitamins sacks are the ones that look as holes behind her front limbs, right?


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

I had problems with nutrobal and my leo not wanting to eat when they were dusted, switched to repashy still had a little problem at the start but because it's every feed I just didn't give in and kept offering dusted locusts in till he gave in and got hungry, their not stupid they won't stave themselves be persistent!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Repashy calcium plus....mine live the taste of this : victory:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

One of my blizzards won't eat anything dusted with anything and i really mean anything! but she will quite happily lick calcium or calcium+ from a bowl on it's own. I supplement this with calcium and vitamin supplements for her water though. She hasn't wised up to that one yet


----------



## mybabybook (Jul 22, 2013)

So, it's been 3 weeks without any problems with my female leo.
Until 4 days ago after she shed for the second time since I have her. Since then she doesn't want to eat, but still poops( not every day as before) and also tries to climb on viv's sides/wall. I remember she did same when I moved her to the new viv, but just because it was new to her. But now I have no clue why is she doing it. Have read some articles that it might be because of temp., but I try to keep it constant. only night times it falls down with 2-3 degrees, but where heat mat is temp is constant. will appreciate any help. cheers


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

mybabybook said:


> So, it's been 3 weeks without any problems with my female leo.
> Until 4 days ago after she shed for the second time since I have her. Since then she doesn't want to eat, but still poops( not every day as before) and also tries to climb on viv's sides/wall. I remember she did same when I moved her to the new viv, but just because it was new to her. But now I have no clue why is she doing it. Have read some articles that it might be because of temp., but I try to keep it constant. only night times it falls down with 2-3 degrees, but where heat mat is temp is constant. will appreciate any help. cheers


This is normal with some geckos as they eat the skin as so not to leave any trace behind. This is because left skin means a predator can find them easier.

If they are still pooping dont worry just keep offering the food and she will eat when she is hungry.

It could be that she just wants to come out and is trying to find a way to escape, Try getting her out for a little while and then putting her back when she does it and see if she stops.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,are all the sides of the fish tank open glass or have you covered the back and sides up? Also do you use vitamins and mineral powder to dust with ?


----------



## mybabybook (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,
only back of viv is covered by exo terra artificial rock. yes, i do give calcium, but separate from mealworms as otherwise she doesn't want to eat them.
It's five dayus noq and she still doesn't eat. 2 days since last poop and now i saw only those small white things, which as far as I know is urine. Just wondering do geckos poop and urine from same place?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

You need to provide vitamins as well 2 days a week and the calcium 5 days a week, Or with the repashy product you use that on every feed and jsut leave a dish of pure calcium in the vivarium.
It could just be down to the relocation as some go off food for a couple of weeks where as others dont care and eat from day 1.

I would cover the sides of the vivarium as well (even with just blank paper) to make her feel more secure and get some repashy calcium plus as it has improved the appetite of my reptiles and i use this with my beardies that i rescued as well.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,if you are only dusting with calcium.you need to get vitamins and mineral powder to dust with.You need to put a small dish of calcium WITHOUT D3 into the viv at all times and dust the food with a good vitamin supplement.Your gecko may not want to eat the calcium dusted food now as he/she may feel like it's getting too much calcium intake.


----------



## mybabybook (Jul 22, 2013)

So, she still doesn't poop. is it because she is not eating or there might be a prob???

P.S. How to check if she's impacted?


----------

